# Eating Raccoons



## Bones (Aug 11, 2014)

I was wondering if coons were good to eat.  I live in a subdivision surrounded by woods and the coons get in my bird feeder and garbage.  Between the neighbor and I I have trapped 15 coons.  

Bones


----------



## donald-f (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes. As a kid my father and uncle and I would go coon hunting and he would bake them whole in oven. They are a little greasy though.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 11, 2014)

I have eaten quite a few of them back in the day. Not bad at all if cooked right, not the best meat in the world either. Quite tasty bbq'd. Like any other critter, a young one will be better than an old boar; and what they've been eating can make a difference in how they taste.


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 11, 2014)

Remove the glands under the legs or you will get a strong tasting mouthful.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 11, 2014)

Kawaliga said:


> Remove the glands under the legs or you will get a strong tasting mouthful.



This is very true. There is a kernel under each front leg, and often one in the middle of the ham.


----------



## BigCats (Aug 12, 2014)

My uncle said he used to put in over with sweet taters. Said he loved it but one night hunting they had some little ones in hollow tree and he got 1 and raised it couldn't eat coon again.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 12, 2014)

I have killed @ 100 per year and gave 99.5 % of them away. I have eaten three in 30 years. One was good. The other two were bad .  Mostly depends on who cooks it as far as I can tell. I know it is not supposed to taste like Texas Pete, of that I am certain.


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 12, 2014)

I've eaten plenty of coons.  They bake up fine.  

We used to go to a church in Ky. where the big fundraiser in the spring was a coon BBQ.


----------



## PARA1977 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes I have and I will not again, not because of the taste
- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - anything is good with BBQS on it, Its because of coon
paralysis please read about it, Its real.


----------



## barnetmill (Aug 13, 2014)

In my region I will not touch a raccoon if I use a live trap to catch one afterwards I make sure that the traps gets well exposed to the sun to kill rabies and other viruses.  Raccoons also have parasites and bacterial disease that can be passed to man.  I know people say they taste good, but they are potentially deadly.  I knew someone that got sick from tularemia from a cut while preparing one to eat.  Just not worth it.  At least wear gloves when handling them.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 14, 2014)

I make sure they are dead before I pick them up by the yankles to tote them out.  If they come back to life I kill them again. I stay away from the saliva end.


----------



## barnetmill (Aug 14, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> I make sure they are dead before I pick them up by the yankles to tote them out.  If they come back to life I kill them again. I stay away from the saliva end.


Put a couple hollow points through the brain case and still be cautious.


----------



## birddog52 (Aug 15, 2014)

if prepared properly they no different than eating bear meat but make sure they are cooked well done due to pariste issues. I had rather eat raccoon meat taken in the early part of the fall when they are fat from eating berries& corn& acorns


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 23, 2014)

I boil till tender and roll in flour and fry.They ae one of my favorite animals to eat.My wifes uncle will boil until tender and strip off the bone and place in the oven with sweet tators and a lot of sage all over it and salt and pepper to taste.Bake till it starts to dry out a little.Its really good but I don't care for sweet tators so I fry mine for the most part.


----------



## Trapnfish (Aug 23, 2014)

I ate one a couple years ago cooked it with bbq and it was really good will probably eat one again sometime


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Scrapy (Aug 24, 2014)

fellers around here ain't got ....d clew how 

 no more inckling how to fix coons than bear in my depinoin . I can mess them up though. When they do, they are bad.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 24, 2014)

Asheville NC. 
I took my girl to eat one night, I thought she'd like some supper.  
She wrapped her toes round de table legs and she stuck her nose in de butter. IT WAS IN THIS FANCY RESTUARAUNT.  The best one in discreet . She said she was not hungry.! But this is what she eat. OH.... a plate of slaw, a dozen raw.......


----------



## ryan_beasley (Aug 29, 2014)

Here's your recipe for coon:

First skin out the coon and make sure to wash off any hair left on the hide.

Let it soak in a mixture of Dale's seasoning overnight.

Boil it for 2 hours (right before the meat falls off the bone)

Season it with your favorite salt, pepper, seasoning salt, lemon pepper, a touch of cajun seasoning.

Put the coon on a 1/8" thick piece of cypress on a smoker with apple flavored chips in the pan below it.

Cook at about 250 degrees for 2 hours until meat turns golden brown.

Throw the coon out  to the dogs and eat the 1/8" cypress plank.  

You'll be amazed at the grease the cypress doesn't soak up!!!!!   

(this was a 45 minute story when it was told to me by a old-timer, and I still chuckle everytime someone mentions cooking coons)


----------



## lolliepop (Aug 29, 2014)

ive eat it several times be4 but I guess the right person wasn't cookin it,  no thanks


----------

